# Please Critique My Design! EDIT: design



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

*Please Critique My Design! EDIT: CUSTOM BUCKLE*

Hi watch designers and enthusiasts,

I am hoping members here can critique my watch design, both from an aesthetic standpoint (i.e. color choice), and from a technical standpoint (i.e. proportions). The sub-dial is an alarm time, the dark hour markers are PVD screw heads, the dial cut-out and balance are themed as an hourglass concept, and the "butterfly buckle" makes the holder/keeper unnecessary on the strap. The goal is to make a watch with a balance between simplicity and complexity, & classy and boldness.

Other info including specs and elaboration can be found here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/pleas...-one-step-time-edit-clearer-image-481624.html

This rendering can be made more realistic using CAD, so please excuse the artificial nature of the paint job. I would love to have feedback from you, as I have had a pleasant and inspirational experience from the WUS community in the past. In fact, I appreciate even the harshest criticisms, because they bring in extreme consideration on my part to change some design element(s). Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## mykel (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Please Critique My Design!*

nice design,but the outcome looks less impressive,because the materials presented are not realistic enough,but the design does look ,glasshutte,what software did you use? please.just starting out.thanks


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Please Critique My Design!*



mykel said:


> nice design,but the outcome looks less impressive,because the materials presented are not realistic enough,but the design does look ,glasshutte,what software did you use? please.just starting out.thanks


I agree that with a more realistic design, it will be better perceived. I will be transferring this design, from the Adobe Photoshop platform to Auto CAD as soon as I refine the design. Thanks for the input!


----------



## interested_party (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Please Critique My Design!*

Since you've asked, I hope you don't take anything I say too seriously.

It doesn't do much for me personally. But obviously taste is in the eye of the beholder.

I think the small hour markers look unusual (1, 2, 4, 5,...). I'd sooner have something other than small numbers there. Like an applied baton or lumed dot or something.

The bezel doesn't give the case much definition. Kind of a softish feel. I assume it's curved down? It's kind of thick too by current standards (for a non-functional bezel at least). Do you have any profile images and dimensioned drawings?

The lack of lugs is bold. Again, not something I'd go for and not something I'd consider 'timeless'. There are obviously watches without lugs but most of the world's iconic watches have lugs.

I originally didn't like the dial cut-out in the shape of an hour glass syncing up with the circular functions. But I've warmed up to it a little bit. Something to note, unless the movement is skeletonized there won't be many moving parts to look at through there. You'll see the hour wheel but that obviously moves slowly.


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Please Critique My Design!*



interested_party said:


> Since you've asked, I hope you don't take anything I say too seriously.
> 
> It doesn't do much for me personally. But obviously taste is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your remarks, interested_party, I really appreciate it! The bezel is soft and I really couldn't think of what to put there. Perhaps when I get the watch case made, I would have a rotating bezel version manufactured as well. And you're right, the bezel is curved down. Also, I pulled out a measuring tape to re-examine how thick 1 cm or 10mm would be, and you're right again, it is a bit thick for a non-functioning bezel. I did put lumed dots in another rendering for the small hour markers, but for some reason, I'm having a soft spot for the raised PVD small hour markers. Furthermore, the circular PVDs, all 8 of them, are presented both in the front and the back to tie in the theme.

Perhaps "timeless" in a general sense is a bold claim as well. What I intend is a modern-classic fusion, and a timeless design approach within that category, if that makes sense. Thus, the lugless feature: the simplistic features of modernity integrated with many of the classic designs in watches. Though, this is just my interpretation of such a fusion.

The movement is the biggest issue. I don't know what it looks like at the moment, and consequently what will be evident through the hourglass cut out in the dial. But, since there is a sapphire crystal on the case back for viewing moving parts, as long as pieces of rose gold show on the front to offer a warm contrast to the titanium shell, I will be very pleased. Moving parts shown through the dial will make me doubly so.

Thanks again for your critiques!


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

*Who likes this watch? Who dislikes it? Comments, please!*

DELETED BY USER. REDUNDANT - Please refer to first post.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Who likes this watch? Who dislikes it? Comments, please!*

My knee-jerk reactions:

I don't like the dial. It may look really cool if it comes to fruition. But in your rendering it looks like a meteorite dial, which turns me off. Just a solid black dial would look better.

I don't like the hands. But here is where my criticism falls short; I don't have any recommendations for the hands - just something thinner and more elegant.

I'm not keen on the alarm function. I have an alarm clock and cell phone for that duty.

I like the case. A simple round shape is always classic. What are edges or beveling going to look like? Will it be rounded? Or squared-off with straight edges like a hockey puck?

I like the two crowns and the subdial. But since I don't like the alarm function, perhaps a GMT version is in order...?

A date function would be nice.

The lugs. I like them and I don't. I like them because they don't jut out and effect the appearance of the case. But I don't like that putting on different styles of straps may be impossible. Perhaps you would ship them with adapters similar to Walt's or Suppas for the Eco-Zilla.

I do like the views of the movement, especially the shape of the cut-out on the dial.

And I like the font of the numerals.

...

Sorry about the scatter-brained response. And that is just all my opinion.

And I do admire your design and rendering skills and will to make your very own watch.

I also should mention that if this watch is over roughly $250, there is zero chance of me buying it within the next year.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Who likes this watch? Who dislikes it? Comments, please!*

Here's a few comments.
If the watch is 8mm high as noted in the first set of technical specifications I think that squeezing an alarm movement with a good sounding chime into a case that size will be quite a challenge. At the price you will probably have to charge, the alarm should have a good audible musical ring to it and not sound like a Big Ben alarm clock. That will take more work than is first apparent. The second set of specifications show a height of 10mm which will give some more room but I think it will still be tight. I did not cross-compare the other numbers but that difference jumped out. When I look at the pictures my first thought is that they are not in scale. A 42mm diameter watch that is 8mm tall probably won't have crowns that big unless they extend well below the watch back.

If this design is to be taken to market have you considered whether there is much of a demand for watches with a mechanical alarm. Another less costly but possibly more attractive use for that sub-dial would be a second timezone in either 12 or 24 hour format.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Who likes this watch? Who dislikes it? Comments, please!*

Nice strap!


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Who likes this watch? Who dislikes it? Comments, please!*

I don't like the cutout in the centre of the dial. I like the hourglass concept, but to my eyes the shape and placement makes it look cluttered or busy. I'd also prefer a matching gray strap, rather than the brown.

Otherwise, I really like the rest of the watch. The smooth case/bezel is very nice, as is the display back. The knurling on the crowns is both practical and a nice contrast to the smoothness of the bezel. I find the font and hand quite pleasing, although the dark markers at 1,2,4,5,7,8,10,11 are a bit redundant given that there are corresponding minute markers on the outer chapter ring.

I also would like to see a GMT version.


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Who likes this watch? Who dislikes it? Comments, please!*



brandon\ said:


> My knee-jerk reactions:
> 
> I don't like the dial. It may look really cool if it comes to fruition. But in your rendering it looks like a meteorite dial, which turns me off. Just a solid black dial would look better.
> 
> ...


@brandon\: Thanks for your response! I agree with you on the dial appearance and I also dislike the meteorite look. A change is in order for a matte charcoal dial, similar to the color and appearance one would see on the hands of a Sinn watch (pic below). Another rendering is soon to be forthcoming with that particular change. I also reckon that any conventional 22mm strap utilizing a screw-in/spring bar will be compatible with this watch, with some minor exceptions (i.e. notched straps near the lug).

Other notes: The bezel will be rounded and the date is within the encircled logo. A GMT version may be due first, given the complications of manufacturing a novel alarm movement. Great insight, Brandon\, Popoki Nui, and John MS! Any other suggestions for utilizing the sub-dial?










@Popoki Nui: I will be making the cut-out and the movement match each others' shape. Regarding the dark markers, I think that the image is not clear enough to show what I am intending. It will be a raised, cylindrical PVD marker, akin to what you would see on the bezel of a Panerai Submersible 25. A bit redundant, perhaps, but I think it it is a unique modern touch not seen on many dials.












John MS said:


> Here's a few comments.
> If the watch is 8mm high as noted in the first set of technical specifications I think that squeezing an alarm movement with a good sounding chime into a case that size will be quite a challenge. At the price you will probably have to charge, the alarm should have a good audible musical ring to it and not sound like a Big Ben alarm clock. That will take more work than is first apparent. The second set of specifications show a height of 10mm which will give some more room but I think it will still be tight. I did not cross-compare the other numbers but that difference jumped out. When I look at the pictures my first thought is that they are not in scale. A 42mm diameter watch that is 8mm tall probably won't have crowns that big unless they extend well below the watch back.
> 
> If this design is to be taken to market have you considered whether there is much of a demand for watches with a mechanical alarm. Another less costly but possibly more attractive use for that sub-dial would be a second timezone in either 12 or 24 hour format.


@ John MS: The alarm function is quite the challenge, I agree! Specifically, casing the movement is an obstacle to overcome. Ideally, the case height should be 8mm, but may end up being much thicker. If it becomes thicker due to the size of the movement, then I may have to consider creating a functional bezel to justify such a thickness to the case. Also, great point about matching the proportions of the crown to the case height. Overall, I'll have to make sure that the proportions are realistic and doable.

@ all: Perhaps, and this is just a thought, what if I took the balance/rotor from the reverse, and put it on the front where the skeleton cut out is (in this case, the cut-out would be removed). Then, on the reverse, it will look very much like a manual mechanical movement design (although still an automatic). This would be similar to the Perrelet Dipteros I and II watches. Just some food for thought, nothing final. *EDIT: Sorry, I was going temporarily insane there. So, nope. Definitely a bad idea.*


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Who likes this watch? Who dislikes it? Comments, please!*

What brandon said except make the dial black


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Who likes this watch? Who dislikes it? Comments, please!*

Not my cup of tea. Nothing I find appealing to justify - well, let' say - 5000 to 7000 Euro.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Who likes this watch? Who dislikes it? Comments, please!*

It looks quite nice, but I don't see it on my wrist. Just not my style. Reminds me of Xetum; sure, I entered the sweepstakes to win one, but I don't think I'd go out and by one.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Who likes this watch? Who dislikes it? Comments, please!*

I think that you should keep the dial simple and not clutter it up with things like cutouts to view the movement plates, a spinning rotor or heaven forbid an open escapement. A wide display back will offer a pleasing window onto a nicely decorated movement that would be a selling point.

If you have three handed time display as well as a GMT or Alarm dial you will have plenty on the dial. The outer bezel seems too wide and the dial is crowded looking as a result. Can you expand the dial size and move the alarm/gmt display outward at the same time? I like having numerals at the quarters with markers in-between.


----------



## rhst1 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Please Critique My Design!*

Very interesting - lots of promise. Try other color combinations.


----------



## sillykid (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Who likes this watch? Who dislikes it? Comments, please!*

Not my cup of tea, especially the dial


----------



## designadvisor (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Please Critique My Design!*

Very stylish and upscale.

By the way, a new creative community for graphic designers & artists to post work and receive feedback from other designers just launched! Visit Design Advisor :: Critique, Rate & Share Designs


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Please Critique My Design!*

I like the design, the darkness of it, but for general consumption--not my weirdness--it's too dark. It needs some angular lightning, lightening. The two crowns off the rounded bezel look old-fashioned rather than a celebration of the vintage. The four #s on the dial need a larger presence and lose the brown leather strap you've got on it. It needs a black strap. You have a dark and different design. Work the subtleties to make the darkness more alive and vital. I like it, but I think it needs a more life, vitality, to it. Right now it's weighed down, won't take flight because what it offers is too severe--there's not even lugs to break up the determined bloated circle of the bezel. Play with the four #s on the dial, make them shout a bit more their presence.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Please Critique My Design!*

Two threads merged and moved to Design. Pls. do not post criss cross on WUS.


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Please Critique My Design!*



Sean779 said:


> I like the design, the darkness of it, but for general consumption--not my weirdness--it's too dark. It needs some angular lightning, lightening. The two crowns off the rounded bezel look old-fashioned rather than a celebration of the vintage. The four #s on the dial need a larger presence and lose the brown leather strap you've got on it. It needs a black strap. You have a dark and different design. Work the subtleties to make the darkness more alive and vital. I like it, but I think it needs a more life, vitality, to it. Right now it's weighed down, won't take flight because what it offers is too severe--there's not even lugs to break up the determined bloated circle of the bezel. Play with the four #s on the dial, make them shout a bit more their presence.


I believe an AutoCad/TellWatch rendering is in order! I am intending for a progression from dark to lighter as one is drawn to the center. The ring color is a matte black and the main dial color is a matte charcoal. As you draw your attention to the center cut-out, the glimmering rose gold gives it light. This paint-like rendering does not do my intentions justice, as more lighting is necessary, as you have mentioned. With that said, more lighting would be evident from the slight blue hue of the sapphire crystal and the interior AR coating. I also believe that the bloated case will look less severe with the 3D rendering - it is curved downwards. Furthermore, I will be making the bold, black lining around the hourglass cut-out thinner, creating less of a dark presence. The Perrelet watch, seen from one of the previous postings, has a similar thickness and curviness. I will be playing around with the sizes of some of the features, like the #'s you have mentioned, as well. Thanks!


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Please Critique My Design!*



stuffler said:


> Two threads merged and moved to Design. Pls. do not post criss cross on WUS.


Understood. I have to say, though, I got some interesting and differing feedback from both forums!


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

Too cartoonish. The cut-out on the dial is useless, the sub-dial for 2nd time zone is too small, the small hour markers are too small and should not be identified ~ they can be plain with no numbering. From a case sealing perspective, the notching of the case back for the strap will prove a weak area for sealing, unless there are to be screws under the strap?

Sorry, but there is not much about this watch I like other than the font for the 12/3/6/9 and the hour & minute hands.


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

Mtech said:


> Too cartoonish. The cut-out on the dial is useless, the sub-dial for 2nd time zone is too small, the small hour markers are too small and should not be identified ~ they can be plain with no numbering. From a case sealing perspective, the notching of the case back for the strap will prove a weak area for sealing, unless there are to be screws under the strap.


Thanks for the criticism. The dark dial markers are small, yes, but intentionally so, since subtlety is the goal as I want intricacy and attention to detail playing a part when one pays attention to the dial. With regards to the 9 o'clock sub-dial, it could be made larger from a practicality standpoint, but then the 3 o'clock sub-dial would have to be made larger. Whether I increase one or both, I believe that it would look odd in both directions. Yet, I think that one could still navigate the alarm function with relative ease given the over-sized hands in the sub-dial. The case sealant is not entirely clear, to be honest; but, Xetum and Manometro have accomplished this at WR 100M and I would follow suit albeit to 200M. Thank you for your honesty!

EDIT addition: The cut-out is intended to compliment an on-going _hourglass_ theme, which I go into the detail under the provided link in the first posting. In terms of function, it is "use-less." But, I believe that it hints at one to look at the case-back as the rose gold glimmers around the darkness of the dial.


----------



## sfjuve (Apr 6, 2010)

I think the watch looks fantastic, especially since it is unique. The small dial is fine to me since it is an alarm, and not something I need to quickly look at often.


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

Mtech said:


> the small hour markers are too small


To be fair to your observation, I did increase the size of the small hour markers. Although, it may still not be to the size others may want it to be, nevertheless the desire for a larger hour indicator did grow on me.



sfjuve said:


> I think the watch looks fantastic, especially since it is unique. The small dial is fine to me since it is an alarm, and not something I need to quickly look at often.


Thanks, and that's a good point!


----------



## horologyfan (Jan 10, 2011)

Personally the design doesn't appeal to me, also I really don't see much unique here. All you've done is taken elements from a dozen different watches you like and put them together into the ugly stepchild of them all. I think you'd be better off just buying a fine limited edition watch from a good brand. It takes decades to become good at manufacturing watches, so it's a pretty safe bet you wouldn't really be satisfied with your first few off the line anyway, since the quality will almost certainly be less than what you expect. People will be more impressed with a new AP Royal Oak or JLC Memovox than a no name brand that you had made in china. Also, just for your information, the fortis 7750 alarm movement you've mentioned using before adds $8000.00 to the price of their watches compared to the same model with regular non-alarm 7750, $12000.00 vs. $4000.00.


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

horologyfan said:


> Personally the design doesn't appeal to me, also I really don't see much unique here. All you've done is taken elements from a dozen different watches you like and put them together into the ugly stepchild of them all. I think you'd be better off just buying a fine limited edition watch from a good brand. It takes decades to become good at manufacturing watches, so it's a pretty safe bet you wouldn't really be satisfied with your first few off the line anyway, since the quality will almost certainly be less than what you expect. People will be more impressed with a new AP Royal Oak or JLC Memovox than a no name brand that you had made in china. Also, just for your information, the fortis 7750 alarm movement you've mentioned using before adds $8000.00 to the price of their watches compared to the same model with regular non-alarm 7750, $12000.00 vs. $4000.00.


I have designed a _love-hate_ watch!

The movement will be manufactured in Switzerland by a seasoned manufacturer, with quality at the forefront. I do try to be as unique as possible, with the alarm time in a sub-dial, titanium 6.6.2 as a casing material, screw-like hour indices, an hourglass concept (though I bet there are some variations out there), the butterfly buckle (though, again, I'd wager there are some out there), and a wholly distinct name. I do thank you for your honesty, which helps to test my own inclination towards the watch and its design's integrity.


----------



## DC5Zilla (Feb 9, 2010)

I seriously love this overall design!! Love the name too! The only thing I would disagree is the hand. IMO it will suit better with more simple hands.
Would love to see one in more phantom-ish color theme... black and grey, with black leather strap

I would definitely consider purchasing if it fits under my budget


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

DC5Zilla said:


> IMO it will suit better with more simple hands.
> Would love to see one in more phantom-ish color theme... black and grey, with black leather strap


With regards to the hands, I have had a few requests to amend them - perhaps Panerai-esque hands with the addition of a triangle-tip lume would suit it. This is definitely an option in consideration.

Also, it seems like many are requesting a black strap version. I think that the current brown WWII Mauser strap really brings out the rose gold of the watch and complements the color scheme. Yet, I also believe that a rubber strap suits the darkness of the watch nicely, though any strap with the proper lug width should fit snuggly.

Thank you for your suggestions and remarks!


----------



## jlau_design (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Please Critique My Design! EDIT: CUSTOM BUCKLE*

The crystal on the back has an interesting shape, but may be difficult to accept for some.

The shape of the window on the dial is unique but in reality you may not see much of the movement as the window is so small.


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Please Critique My Design! EDIT: CUSTOM BUCKLE*



jlau_design said:


> The crystal on the back has an interesting shape, but may be difficult to accept for some.
> 
> The shape of the window on the dial is unique but in reality you may not see much of the movement as the window is so small.


Thanks for the comment. I do agree that it may be difficult to accept for some, as evident from the previous comments on this thread. However, the circular viewing window's size will be the same as any other watch - only the top and bottom will be truncated. As for the front cut-out, my intention is to bring out the rose gold color, and not to necessarily show the full/good amount of the movement. If I can show the movement with moving parts, that would be outstanding. If not, I am ready for such an outcome.


----------

